# Anyone on contnual birth control pills to help with ibs during menses?



## Suncake (Nov 17, 2009)

My Ibs symptoms are much, much worse when i have my period. So bad that i am basically in bed with a hot water bottle due to the pain for a week. I have IBS-C and it gets much worse, and the pain in my upper abdomen is horrible. Anyway, ob gyn put me on low estrogen pills which elped the ibs flareup during ovulation a lot, amd now she is suggesting i take contnual bc pills for 3 months or so at a time so as to avoid the flareup during my period. This seems sort of....unnatural to me and i worry about cancer risk if i dont shed my uterine lining monthly. Des anyone have experience with this? How is it working for you? Are my worries overblown? I really cant contnue like this. Thanks.


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

dshjfkjhkj


----------



## Allieb92 (May 19, 2012)

I am taking continuous birth control too because I have endometriosis along with IBS. I believe that the endometriosis and IBS are somewhat linked, because I would be in intense pain with diarrhea during my menstrual cycle. I have asked my doctor so many questions, but she told me that not having menstrual cycles is not bad for my health and will not affect my ability to have children when I'm ready (I'm 20 years old). If you're on continuous birth control, it's not that you don't shed your lining, it's that you don't form the lining. Instead, you body isn't making a mature egg, therefore "tricking" the body into thinking it's pregnant.


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

I have been taking birth control pills for 3 months at a time for years now. My doctor prescribes it that way and I love it. I wish I never had to stop them for a week. My IBS gets worse on my period and I'm so much better of not having to deal with the damn thing every month anyways. When I do get my period it's very light and short, it's barely a nuisance. I have enough to deal with, being IBS and all! I would trust your doc.


----------

